# Burton Bullet=Crap?



## ct0dah (Sep 29, 2010)

i have one. its a 164 wide. im 6'1, riding weight is 210. i think it sux. its supposed to be good to bomb with, but i get so much speed wobble with mine that i dont feel safe bombing with it anymore. carving takes too much effort because of its length and the fact that its a wide board, so im trying to get rid of mine as well.


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks man i was auctually just about to call the guy and set up the trade. so i'm glad you said something right in time. I think i'm just going to sell my paintball gun on ebay and buy a deck off the internet and put some flow in bindings. Do u know anything about flow in bindings? Like do you know which ones are good and such. I want some for less than $150 if possible.
Thanks


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's a POS... Do not buy


----------



## ct0dah (Sep 29, 2010)

i dont have personal experience with flow bindings. my gf has flow bindings and likes them because they are easy to get into. but a friend of mine told me that they are back heavy, meaning when/if u catch air, the heel of your board will point down just slightly to cause u to land on an edge. in other words, you will fall each and every time. but again, i dont have personal experience.

just get the new union force bindings. i just picked up the K2 WWW 2010, and i'm waiting for union bindings to come to the store i go to. union forces are going to be about $200 tho. so not sure if u want to shell out that much. but personally, id say its worth it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

tdg1x07 said:


> I have the oppurtuinity to trade my painball gun for this board and a pair of $200 bindings. Are these boards any good?


How long have you been riding for? If you are just starting out, and the board is the right size for you, than that is a decent deal. In the larger picture the Bullet is not a "high end" board. However, that does not mean it is crap, either. For a new rider on a budget it is a decent choice.

And yes, you SHOULD get rid of the paintball gun, because airsoft is where it is at!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Bullets are junk as far as I know. My brother bought one brand new last year and after a dozen or so runs the edges and top sheet started to splinter. Was the exact same size deck.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

POS!

10char


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Its an alright bigginer board. Especially if you're tight on money.


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

figure out what your other options would be- if you're just getting in to the sport, then a bullet may be a great board for you. especially since you're not going to have to shell out any cash for it, just a trade. you shouldn't spend big money on an advanced board before you are ready, it might actually slow your progress, not help it.

I'm riding a bullet with custom bindings right now, and it's ok. entry level board, but it means i'm out there. I'm definitely ready to upgrade, and will be doing so when I make a trip back to the USA later this year. but the Bullet was available and affordable for me at the time, so it was a good choice.


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Been riding 3 or 4 years and have ridden burton, and also an older brand called spry i think. And a Lords of Dogtown Board. They are all my grandfathers and based on his knee conditions he cant go this year. yeah i know a 60 yr old snowboarding just sounds funny but he amazes me how well he carves on that long Lords of Dogtown Board. It's something to see. He basically told me and my brother that we could have all of his snowboards and gear. However, the ones i want are the dirrectional burton, The spry golly green Giant board which has killer graphics for being kinda old, and the Lords of Dogtown carving board. My brother wants the rest. That gives me a carving, an all mountain, and the Spry which can be used for anything except park. This year i wanted to get a board that i could use in the park as well as the slopes in the nearby ski resort hence the thought of me getting the bullet. However i've decided to sell my paintball gun and buy this board. 
DC PBJ LTD Snowboard - Freestyle - Save 40%
and put a pair of flow bindings on it that is on the Spry board i'm getting from my grandfather. 
Thanks everyone

P.S Has anyone ever heard of spry snowboards? I searched and searched and havent found anything about them. The one i use seems to be a pretty nice board fairly stiff with a little bit of flex. Pretty wide also. I'd guess the board to be between 10-12 years old which is old but it rides really nice, keeps wax nice, and keeps and amazing edge.


----------

